# Rolling in Dead Animals!



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Well first I have to say that I'm laughing at posting this topic in the "hunting" section next to all of Sniper John's amazing posts. My husband and I aren't hunters and Hobie's sniper activities involve nothing other than stalking my shower scrubbies, undergarments and ham sandwiches. However I have been observing some interesting behavior in her that makes me think maybe she is missing her calling....

First, do any of your V's like to roll in dead animal carcasses (gross!!)???
In the past few weeks I've noticed Hobie rollling around and stroking her head against the ground over and over. Sometimes I can't find anything there but I've also found her rolling around in regurgitated earthworms (I know, ew) and dead mouse carcasses. She got a lavendar baby shampoo bath last night after the mouse episode!!! 

And last week she stopped dead in her tracks and pointed when she happened upon a large blue jay feather sticking out of the ground. I loved seeing that.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Let's see,,

This week mine have rolled in deer poop, ate rabbit poop, rolled in a dead racoon carcass in the middle of a swamp and I was chasing them away from the horse manure yesterday, and this morning.
Yep! Normal Vizsla behaviors.

Wait 'til Hobie starts bringing you the dead mice.


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

All dogs like rolling in dead animal carcasses, for the scent.

Coincidentally, my old dog would go nuts and do the same thing with a Bounce sheet for the dryer.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian does this ALL the time in the forest.... horse poop is his favorite... he wears it like a badge of honour :


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

It happens. My Blaze also likes to roll on dead earthworms more than anything. She seems to really enjoy it.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I never knew how many animals (mostly possums and rabbits) died in our local park until I had Merc. He rolls in them, then runs around with the carcass in his mouth until he gets a safe distance from me then puts it down and rolls in it some more.

And if he gets a bath he just wants to roll in dead things even more........

And PP, like you we aren't hunters so Merc has had no training in that sort of thing at all, but a sick rabbit got itself corned in our yard and Merc picked it up and after a victory lap, dropped it at my feet! 

Instinct and breeding are amazing.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I guess I should be thankful that she doesn't have a penchant for poop, at least yet!

She met a Weimaraner at the dog park this morning (alive, not carcass!!) and they had so much fun together. I am loving seeing her play with so many different dogs, large and small.


----------

